# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch paris pháp

## tvl_dulich

DU LỊCH PARIS PHÁP
Du lịch Paris Pháp: Tham quan tháp Eiffel ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố Paris từ trên cao, đi du thuyền thuyền ngắm cảnh đẹp dọc hai bên bờ sông Seine, đến công viên giải trí Disneyland Paris với những tòa lâu đài với các nhân vật trong truyện cổ tích, hòa mình vào những trò chơi cảm giác mạnh, thư giản thưởng thức các giai điệu trên dòng sông lười.

dia diem du lich paris />Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Paris
Xe và Hướng dẫn viên TVL travel đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn trong thành phố, khởi hành tới Paris - Thủ đô Cộng Hoà Pháp, bắt đầu cho chuyến du lịch Paris.
Ngày 02: Paris (Ăn trưa, tối) 
Du lịch Paris hoa lệ - Kinh đô thời trang của Thế giới.Đây là địa điểm du lịch Paris du lich paris Pháp đầu tiên mà quý khách sẽ tới. Xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn tham quan thành phố: tham quan Nhà Thờ Đức Bà Paris, chụp hình tại quảng trường Concorde, cổng Khải hoàn Môn, tham quan nhà thờ Sacre Coeur, du thuyền trên sông Seine thơ mộng. Nhận phòng tại khách sạn Novotel Gare De Lyon hoặc tương đương. Ăn tối. Tự do du lich paris phap tham quan,du lịch Paris về đêm.
Ngày 03: Paris (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách tham quan Bảo tàng Louvre - nơi trưng bày các kiệt tác của các danh họa nổi tiếng thế giới, tham quan tháp Eiffel - lên tầng 2 của Tháp để ngắm toàn cảnh Paris. Tự do tham quan đại lộ ánh sáng Champs Elysee.
Ngày 04: Paris (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Nguyên ngày đoàn tham quan khu công viên giải trí Disneyland Paris,công viên này sẽ mang lại cảm giác mới lạ cho chuyến du lịch paris pháp với những toà lâu đài và những nhân vật trong truyện cổ tính, những trò chơi cảm giác mạnh dành cho khách hàng thích mạo hiểm, hay thư giãn thưởng thức các điệu nhạc trên dòng sông lười. Chiều, đoàn trở lại thành phố nghỉ ngơi và tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị. Ăn tối.
Ngày 05: Paris - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau khi ăn sáng và trả phòng khách sạn. Xe và HDV đoàn du lịch Paris đón đoàn ra phi trường đón chuyến bay trở về Việt Nam. Tạm biệt paris hoa lệ 
Ngày 06: Hà Nội
Tại sân bay Nội Bài, xe TVL travel đưa Quý khách về điểm hẹn trong thành phố. Chia tay Quý khách kết thúc chương trình du lịch Paris.
Giá trọn gói cho 01 quý khách ghép đoàn - Đoàn từ 16 người trở lên (Đơn vị tính: 
CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH CHUYẾN DU LỊCH VUI VẺ
Head office: 34 NHAT CHI MAI ST , W.13, TAN BINH DISTRICT, HCMC, VIETNAM. 
TEL : +84.8.36022755;  + 84 8.36024415
Fax : +84 8.37672990
Co-operate brand office:  16 - Hoc Vien Quan Y - 103 - Hanoi - Vietnam .
Tel: (+84)4 3685 7276  - Fax: (+84)4 3685 7608
Email : travellifes.vn@gmail.com 
WEBSITE : http://www.travellifevn.com

----------


## hientran812

bao giờ đc đến Pháp ??  :Frown: (((((((((((((((((

----------

